# SCARY, SCARY moments at horse shows



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is pretty scary :shock:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. We had a girl that would run barrels on the weekends. She would never turn her horse at the end of the pattern (There was no alley) because she said her horse knew to stop. One day the horse didnt stop and slammed right into the fence. She broke like 4 ribs, her pelvis, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that is very scary! Whew...I'm glad nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw a little girl on a horse standing at the end of a flat class along all the other horses. The horse suddenly gets down on the ground and starts rolling with the little girl still on the horse!

It took 4-5 grown man to rip the girl off the horse and kick the horse back up.There is a video on youtube somewhere about it. 

I have seen some pretty nasty falls as well. Some which caused serious injuries and others the rider was just plain lucky.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

One time I was on my old horse Sydney, at my old barn we had a huge indoor arena (I'm guessing 200x80 might have been bigger I don't know) Any ways I was with my friend Jamie and she had two friends there. Well they had to horses out so I was only using half the arena and i was running my horse making him take sharp turns. We were practicing for barrels, Well the dirt was really loose in some places from a couple TBs early that day (they rip around there like crazy) well Sydney's foot sunk in one and we both flipped, I flew off and landed on my head (to this day I can not believe I didn't snap my neck) Sydney did a full flip and landed on his back. I was in shock, that was one of the most scariest thing ever to happen to me.

For like three months after that I was was so scared to run Sydney anywhere!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Ugh. We had a girl that would run barrels on the weekends. She would never turn her horse at the end of the pattern (There was no alley) because she said her horse knew to stop. One day the horse didnt stop and slammed right into the fence. She broke like 4 ribs, her pelvis, and a bunch of other stuff.


yikes i have a horse like that!! i havent broken anything yet from him but he has no brakes coming off that last pole or the last barrel and we either tend to run right out the ally with an attempt from him to cut my knee off by cutting a close right to the fence or he crashes into the fence....im so used to it by now it doesnt scare me although it probably should lol


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a horse land on top of a 1m oxer at a showjumping comp once. That was scary, and Miss Chloe was trembling at the end of it, around her fetlock especialy, and I was worried there was a fracture in there!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

my most scary moments are the one's where someone's itty bitty kid was over-mounted...the horse takes off, the kid flops forward hugging the horses neck...the show stops...and 30 people run to help (which ends up scaring the horse more)...gah - i HATE those moments! :shock:


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^^^eep i know!!! at a rodeo one time a little boy was doing muttin bustin where the little kids ride the sheep. well i dk why but they have i guess "pick up men" for the bigger events and one of the ppick up horses was tied next to the chutes and the kid fell off the sheep right next to the chute landed behind the horse and the horse kicked him in the head. thankfully he was wearing a helmet with a cage thing over the face part. he was ok but the owner of the horse and the dad of the kid got in a big fist fight and the police had to come. now that was scary...i left at that point


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^whew... i think i would have left, too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

TurnNBurn17 said:


> ^^^^^eep i know!!! at a rodeo one time a little boy was doing muttin bustin where the little kids ride the sheep. well i dk why but they have i guess "pick up men" for the bigger events and one of the ppick up horses was tied next to the chutes and the kid fell off the sheep right next to the chute landed behind the horse and the horse kicked him in the head. thankfully he was wearing a helmet with a cage thing over the face part. he was ok but the owner of the horse and the dad of the kid got in a big fist fight and the police had to come. now that was scary...i left at that point


Unbelievable. And you think when people grow into adulthood they grow up...Good thing the child had a good helmet on. I can only imagine how it must have been for the poor horse. Stressful enough to be sent into a shoot and then have a child get thrown where he can't see and can't move.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya it was really scarry and the horse just kept kicking and kicking and the kid is like 6 he is so little and he cant move its so horrible


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

At one of the shows last year, there was a horse that jumped into the announcers box. One girl had her nose and ankle broken. The horse had to be drugged and pulled out on a tarp. The rider came off right before he went in. I was standing right next to the box, it was SCARY! Last year was a messed up, really bad year.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^Goodness! That's pretty flippin scary!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have had embarrassing moments at shows. At my first show my horse stopped in the middle of the class and peed. LOL. Mares!!!!!
I also


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

saw when my trainer broke her hip.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My scary moment was when I was working my mare Tess in what I thought was an inclosed area. Well next thing you know all these stallions come strutting out and Tess was like "ZOMG!! Stallions!!" Pranced around with her tail up in the air and threatening to run after the stallions. Not freaky but freakyish,,,,


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, I hit the ground all the time on my little mare, i have the dusty britches award, but I'm older (and should be more afraid  ) and I just don't have the balance I used to. And I don't get to ride a lot. But the only time she's scared me was when I tried to force her through the 'noodles' in the arena. I was basically just doing what I consider 'ground work' but on top of her. She went through on way fine (always do everything both ways, I have that pounding in my head from my BM) and when I turned her to go the other way she balked. I don't take balking well. So I urged her forward and she reared, and I fell off backward. I just had my bareback pad on her and she'd never done that before or since. I'll admit it scared me. 
Once a friend of mine borrowed her to ride in the arena with her sister riding my friends horse. She told me later she got bucked off loping. I was stunned. (She used an English saddle) So I tacked up Sienna in said English saddle and fell off 8 times before I switched to her western saddle and made her lope. She has high withers and the saddle rubbed her, why more at a lope than a trot I don't know. Probably it didn't, more likely it's because a lope is just easier to buck at. She went fine with the western saddle but little things like that with equipment can cause a 1/2 way mannerly horse to get into habits that are very hard to break.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Once after halfway through a failed pole run, (I ran my horse in too hard and didn't have his attention, when I asked him to rate he blew past the pole, and in my attempts to bring him down he threw a temper tantrum) I had a tack malfunction and my bit came unclipped from my bridle and fell out of my horses mouth. He galloped towards the gate (we don't have an alley) and the gate is never supposed to be opened until the horse has turned and come to a walk. Well the idiot decided I was done with my run and opened the gate. I had no control and when Jake saw the gate open, he kicked it up to full speed. I was terrified and everyone was screaming "CLOSE THE GATE" There was only about 15 feet past the gate before you hit the benches, parked cars and sitting people. The guy looked around when I was about 15 feet from the gate and tried swinging it closed, yeah right. Jake hit the gate, flung it back open and thank god he did a sliding stop into the a corner between the picnic bench, a tree and a truck. I jumped off and grabbed his tie down. The family that was sitting on the bench was looking at me like 0.0 they then said, "Good thing we moved the kids." supposedly they had their toddlers playing with toys in that corner, thinking that a horse wouldn't get near it.

Lets just say I have never used clips to attach my bits to the bridle after......and the gate guy was fired.


----------

